# NK testing loading anthrax onto missiles



## Devildoc (Dec 20, 2017)

I could probably put this in any one of about 4 sub-forums, but good enough here.  I had not heard of this until today.

North Korea Begins Tests to Load Anthrax Onto ICBMs, Report Says


----------



## Gunz (Dec 20, 2017)

His only leverage is to make everybody think he's suicidal enough to lob a nuke or some other horror.

He won't negotiate until he convincingly demonstrates that he can hit CONUS with a delivery system...or at least makes us believe he can. I don't think he's quite there yet so the anthrax warhead is just more provocative blather.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 20, 2017)

I think the people most alarmed right now are the Japanese.  If they feel it's a for-real threat, we may be called to intervene in some capacity.  If Japan decides they don't want to wait for the US to make a decision, things will get ugly quick-like.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 20, 2017)

Testing the loading of something doesn't necessarily mean they have intent to use it. It means they want the option.


----------



## comrade-z (Dec 27, 2017)

https://nypost.com/2017/12/26/north-korea-soldier-who-defected-had-immunity-to-anthrax/

A few other articles are reporting similar (about the defector having anthrax antibodies) as well.

Not really sure about how significant this is, but does seem concerning if they are making a push to be able to deliver anthrax and then possibly move into infected areas, assuming that is actually doable.


----------



## AWP (Dec 27, 2017)

comrade-z said:


> https://nypost.com/2017/12/26/north-korea-soldier-who-defected-had-immunity-to-anthrax/
> 
> A few other articles are reporting similar (about the defector having anthrax antibodies) as well.
> 
> Not really sure about how significant this is, but does seem concerning if they are making a push to be able to deliver anthrax and then possibly move into infected areas, assuming that is actually doable.



If true, this makes me question the legitimacy of his defection.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> If true, this makes me question the legitimacy of his defection.



How so?


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 27, 2017)

AWP said:


> If true, this makes me question the legitimacy of his defection.





SpitfireV said:


> How so?



Yeah I agree. 

He was probably vaccinated, hence the antibodies. Many of our SM’s who took a jaunt to the Middle East in the last 17 years have some antibodies as well.


----------



## AWP (Dec 27, 2017)

SpitfireV said:


> How so?



Deception. Let the guy cross, fuel the missiles later, flex his nuts a little as a result. We can say that's far-fetched, but I don't put anything past that place or its leader. Regardless, I think the 'anthrax on a missile" story, if true, is nothing but posturing. I won't lose sleep.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 27, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah I agree.
> 
> He was probably vaccinated, hence the antibodies. Many of our SM’s who took a jaunt to the Middle East in the last 17 years have some antibodies as well.



What was it, like 5 injections?  Six?  All of which made me sick (something in the preservative).


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Dec 27, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> What was it, like 5 injections?  Six?  All of which made me sick (something in the preservative).



5 w/ a yearly booster after


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 27, 2017)

[QUOTE=


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 27, 2017)

Isiah6:8 said:


> 5 w/ a yearly booster after



Thanks, I could not recall.  I remember getting--and giving-- a shitload of immunizations after 9/11, and they are all running together in my mind.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 27, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah I agree.


----------

